# Sono davvero un demonio



## Old Fa. (1 Dicembre 2006)

Ho fatto ancora peggio di quello che già ho fatto.

Non essendo contento, visto che mi becco il mio dubbio ... ho fatto rimbalzare sulla mia ex il fatto che sono sterile da sempre. Beh, nel dubbio ora ci metto pure lei.

Non è per provocare qualcosa, .... ma solo per il gusto di fare qualcosa. Mi stavo rompendo, ... così ho pensato d'insegnargli cosa sia il dubbio. Non vi dirò se sono sterile o meno.

Non vi dirò dove sono arrivato in passato , ma gli ho fatto un male allucinante; di fatti possiamo dire; non ho mai smesso di coltivare vendette distruttive contro di lei. Mi sono sentito un deficiente, e per questo qualcuno deve pagare. .... e non sarò io di certo. Ho pagato umiliandomi a morte con me stesso e piegato su me stesso per mesi. Troppo lunga la condanna, sono stato troppo male ... ho una voglia furiosa di farla a pezzi, e non sarò contento fino alla fine. Non fisicamente, dal momento che c'è mancato un pelo che mi facessi fuori da solo. Non l'ho fatto solo per mancanza di mezzi, ... quindi psicologicamente la porterò al limite per fargli sentire cosa ho provato io. Non ci riuscirò ... me ne sbatto le balle, sentirà il gusto del suicidio e di che razza di sapore ha. Di fatto non ha sapore il suicidio, è solo uno stato d'animo ... ma questo lo scopri solo quando ci sei vicino.

PS: si chiama vendetta, una cosa che sconsiglio sempre per il fatto che è un gusto sadico e da malati depravati. Se qualcuno vuole fare a pezzi qualcuno, posso suggerire come disintegrarlo ... ma non lo faccio mai. Bisogna essere davvero disturbati per fare cose simili, ma io non ci resisto.

Sono sadico, però è troppo piacevole , ne ho un centinaio di idee terribili ... ma non credo che sareste disponibili ad approvarle.

PS2: accidenti, mi dispiace darvi questo spettacolo pietoso di me, ma temo che non riesco a togliermi l'idea di fargli pagare l'umiliazione che ho sentito quel giorno. Altro che tradimento, ... ha solo scatenato un odio irrascibili e che non smette di consumarmi. Non la toccherò con un dito, ma deve sentire le cinghie di ferro che mi sono entrate dentro e mi hanno fatto a pezzi lo stomaco, e mi hanno distrutto per sempre la vita.


----------



## Old Angel (1 Dicembre 2006)

Ti comprendo pienamente, io sono un non violento di natura e so che la violenza non porta a niente, io sogno ogni giorno come farei a pezzi una certa persona e se mai dovesse capitarmi di fronte so che lo farei, è solo una piccola soddisfazione che non ripagherebbe mai quello che ho sofferto, che soffro e che soffrirò.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Dicembre 2006)

Provare rancore e' come inniettarsi del veleno e aspettare che sia l'altro a morire...


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Dicembre 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Provare rancore e' come inniettarsi del veleno e aspettare che sia l'altro a morire...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Dicembre 2006)

*Fa*

Quello che fai x me e' altamente autodistruttivo...e non so neache quanto efficace possa essere.

la vendetta se voluta...e a me talvolta non dispiace...deve essere una zampata ben data..ma poi basta...fine della storia...si volta pagina...

Questa che tu fai non e' vendetta e' automutilazione.


----------



## Bruja (3 Dicembre 2006)

*vendetta?!*

Può anche essere autodistruttivo, o un asutoavvelenarsi, ma è anche possibile che sia una specie di sfogo vendicativo in forma irreale che scarica tensioni mai risolte.
Fa parla a sè stesso e scrive a noi della sue fantasie tragiche.  >E chi non ne ha avute quando si è sentito tradito? E' pur vero però che una cosa è pensarle e dirle ed altro e attuarle............... 
Nella nostra testa abbiamo ucciso o azzerato un avversario, un collega carogna, un amante o coniuge infedele più e più volte, ma non sono neppure veri pensieri, direi più istinti non perfezionati e presi in considerazione come embrioni di pensieri.  
Fa ci mette davanti a questi istinti, che però chiarisce non essere altro che il desiderio irrazionale di ciò che potrebbe essere e non sarà ovviamente mai.
Forse è sbagliato, forse farebbe bene a ignorare queste ipotesi vendicative anche se solo teoriche, ma non credo sia dannoso più di altre reazioni che macerano ed autodistruggono chi nel dolore e nella rininzia a vivere persegue fantomatiche motivazioni da applicare a chi ha invece semplicemente deciso che ne aveva abbastanza di quella storia!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (3 Dicembre 2006)

Cara Bruja

io mi attengo a quello che Fa scrive...xche' non sono nella sua testa, ne' nella sua situazione.

Per me puo' fare come crede...e non mi pare di averlo aggredito o cercato di convincere che cio' che fa e' sbagliato...

Buona Domenica


----------



## Non registrato (3 Dicembre 2006)

ma siete malati? mah


----------



## Bruja (3 Dicembre 2006)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Cara Bruja
> io mi attengo a quello che Fa scrive...xche' non sono nella sua testa, ne' nella sua situazione.
> Per me puo' fare come crede...e non mi pare di averlo aggredito o cercato di convincere che cio' che fa e' sbagliato...
> 
> Buona Domenica


Hai letto in qualche passo del mio posi qualcosa che suonasse anche lontanamente persecutorio o di negazione verso i concetti che hai espresso?
Il senso di ciò che hai detto l'ho capito e siccome conosco abbastanza a foindo Fa ho creduto semplicemente di dare una lettura che fosse meno pittoresca del suo modo di esprimersi..........niente di più niente di meno.
E' chiaro, e lo sappiamo antrambe che in momenti di sfogo si dicono a volte assurdità, a volte cose da purgatorio............ 
Diciamo che Fa è un originale che a volte ha la parola (in questo caso scritta) più veloce dei pensieri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

x n.r.
Ultimamente l'unica malattia che ho avuto è una bronchitella...........dici che  conta??


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2006)

*n.r.*

passi di qui per far volontariato?


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Dicembre 2006)

Questa volta ho dovuto rileggere cosa ho detto, … mi è venuta la pelle d’oca solo per il fatto che fossi io a dirla. Avevo leggermente paura a rileggere questo titolo, ce l’ho anche dopo averlo letto.

Angel: nessuno ci potrà mai ripagare dalla sofferenza, … ma toccare il fondo serve per noi. Come poi utilizzare quest’esperienza, … beh, si spera di non mai utilizzarla.

Lettrice: il rancore non è nulla in rapporto al veleno che circola già nelle nostre vene. Il rancore è solo l’idea di poterlo levare.


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Dicembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ho fatto ancora peggio di quello che già ho fatto.
> 
> Non essendo contento, visto che mi becco il mio dubbio ... ho fatto rimbalzare sulla mia ex il fatto che sono sterile da sempre. Beh, nel dubbio ora ci metto pure lei.
> 
> ...


 
Sono da poco nel forum...e mi sto rileggendo un po' di discussioni....
e.....scusa FA.....MA COSA MI SONO PERSA??? MA CHE....PERSONAGGIO SEI?
Devo dire che dal post di questa mattina mi ero fatta una idea completamente....DIVERSA.

Un abbraccio forte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Dicembre 2006)

*sintetizzando*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sono da poco nel forum...e mi sto rileggendo un po' di discussioni....
> e.....scusa FA.....MA COSA MI SONO PERSA??? MA CHE....PERSONAGGIO SEI?
> Devo dire che dal post di questa mattina mi ero fatta una idea completamente....DIVERSA.
> 
> Un abbraccio forte


Fa ...non ha preso bene il fatto di essere stato tradito


----------



## Old Fa. (15 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fa ...non ha preso bene il fatto di essere stato tradito


Perchè ... c'è qualcuno che la prende bene ?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Dicembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:


> Perchè ... c'è qualcuno che la prende bene ?


 

IO!

in futuro, prometto solennemente,  che me ne stracatafottero'.


----------



## Old Fa. (15 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> IO!
> 
> in futuro, prometto solennemente, che me ne stracatafottero'.


Beh sì, ... anch'io.

In fondo se dovesse succedermi ancora sarebbe molto diverso, ... anzi, non è sicuro che non sia io stesso a farlo. 

La fiducia e la fedeltà oggi non hanno più lo stesso metro per me.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Dicembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:


> Beh sì, ... anch'io.
> 
> In fondo se dovesse succedermi ancora sarebbe molto diverso, ... anzi, non è sicuro che non sia io stesso a farlo.
> 
> La fiducia e la fedeltà oggi non hanno più lo stesso metro per me.


 
Alla fiducia e alla fedeltà attribuisco sempre lo stesso valore Fa. Sono testarda di costituzione. 

E' il dolore di subirlo che subirà - perdona la ripetizione-una sensibilissima variazione sul tema.


----------



## Bruja (15 Dicembre 2006)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Alla fiducia e alla fedeltà attribuisco sempre lo stesso valore Fa. Sono testarda di costituzione.
> 
> E' il dolore di subirlo che subirà - perdona la ripetizione-una sensibilissima variazione sul tema.


Dici bene perchè a quel punto sarà solo una delusione e non una disillusione.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Dicembre 2006)

*beh...*



Fa. ha detto:


> Perchè ... c'è qualcuno che la prende bene ?


Dopo ..anni ..c'è costruisce un'amicizia ..c'è chi torna insieme e quasi tutti (con l'esclusione di donne picchiate e/o con figli abusati) hanno rapporti di cortesia....


----------



## Old paperella (16 Gennaio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Ti comprendo pienamente, io sono un non violento di natura e so che la violenza non porta a niente, io sogno ogni giorno come farei a pezzi una certa persona e se mai dovesse capitarmi di fronte so che lo farei, è solo una piccola soddisfazione che non ripagherebbe mai quello che ho sofferto, che soffro e che soffrirò.


ciao angel, io farei così con due persone, la mia amica e mio marito...un classico  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   :
sai cosa mi ha aiutata ? Io e suo marito siamo diventati amici e ci siamo frequentati....con lui ho potuto parlare... essere capita... ho trovato un amico .


----------



## Old Compos mentis (20 Gennaio 2007)

Fa, puoi usarmi la grande cortesia di trovare il link della tua storia?
Perché so che, senza leggere quella e leggendo solo questa (e quella della richiesta della prova del DNA), sto covando disprezzo verso di te.


----------



## Old Fa. (21 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Fa, puoi usarmi la grande cortesia di trovare il link della tua storia?
> Perché so che, senza leggere quella e leggendo solo questa (e quella della richiesta della prova del DNA), sto covando disprezzo verso di te.


E' domenica e non mi va di cercarti il link   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Meglio che smetti di covare, ... e prova pure disprezzo per me, ... non me ne frega niente


----------



## Old Compos mentis (22 Gennaio 2007)

Infatti non deve fregartene.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Covo un uovo, è meglio?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Cocococodè.


----------



## Old Fa. (22 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Infatti non deve fregartene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non capisco perchè hai riportato a galla questo titolo, ero contento che stesse sparendo dalla pagina.

Cova quello che vuoi, ... ma se vuoi covare disprezzo per qualcuno la prossima volta non dirlo, ... fallo e basta.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: ed adesso con il mio intervento me lo ritrovo ancora in piena visione. Non mi vergogno sia chiaro, ... ma questa storia è ... stancante, ...  per non dire


----------

